# Games



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

What games do you all play around the campsite?

Dominoes,Dice and Scattergories are Some of our favorites.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Cornhole is by far the most popular campsite game in this area. It is so popular here that it seems strange when we camp outside the area and there are no cornhole games going on.

What is Cornhole


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Kenstand said:


> Cornhole is by far the most popular campsite game in this area. It is so popular here that it seems strange when we camp outside the area and there are no cornhole games going on.
> 
> What is Cornhole


Played lots of corn toss (as it's called in this area) when I visited my folks in Florida both last March and this year, as well as family gatherings last summer - great way to spend time with the family.









Our family also enjoys playing Uno or Euchre. My niece loves Monopoly, so we usually end up playing at least one game when we're all camping together - like we will be next weekend, Woo hoo!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hide the Beer.......not the bottle, just the Beer. Actually "phase 10", I never win though.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Uno is starting to become a big favorite!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We play Uno, checkers and cards here

Don


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I have never played cornhole/toss but that looks fun.
Almost like horseshoe tossin but a lot safer for the kids.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

All I can say is that I'm so glad our 5 year old son is finally over Candyland and Chutes and Ladders








We've moved on to Yatzee (with a little coaching from mom)









Cornhole sounds like fun! Not only would it be a fun game, but you could also yell it out the window at that idiot driver and not have to apologize when the kids repeat it


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

skippershe said:


> All I can say is that I'm so glad our 5 year old son is finally over Candyland and Chutes and Ladders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA!!!! I might just start doing that!!!

Thanks for the early morning laugh!!

Lisa


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We play a lot of Sorry. My record with my DS and DW is unblemished. 0-75. And I'm trying to win!

We also play dominos, go fish (the card game), lots of frisbee tossing, baseball, soccer, ride bikes.

And most important, we fish (with fishing poles).


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Yahtzee, Mexican Train Game, Uno and Blokus are our camping standards.

The kids have fun with this wild planet toys


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Uno is our favorite family game. We've been known to play Pinochle from time to time, as well.

My wife and I like to sit and play Backgammon when the DD is off playing with friends. We found a nice sized fold-up travel board at a flea market for $5 (they are $50+, new in stores).

If we are at one of our favorite campgrounds with lots of green space, we bring the Bocci ball set along.

The Hillbilly Golf thing is big in our area, too. I might just make a set some day. The game looks interesting.

Mike


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

We play Corntoss, Cornhole as well. There is actually a claim that it was "invented" here in the Cincinnati area. I am with Kenstand, it is strange if no one is playing it in the OH, IN and KY area. We also have the the golf ball string game or some call it Ladder Ball. Other than that a good old game of cards like Shanghai.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Scrabble and poker.

If I were to add Cornhole to our Poker rounds, it might make some folks blush.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am looking for plans for Ladder-Ball. The rig I saw was made of PVC and looked like a lot of fun.

We like to play Jenga, Chess, Checkers and the like. My son will not play Monopoly with me anymore. I have to remind myself not to be so ruthless in the future, or wait till he is older. ...maybe 14 or 15.....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

When we go camping, we spend more time on the dirtbikes than we do in the camper.. lol We barely have time to sleep, as we love night riding also..

All those games sound fun though!

Carey


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

poker, dice, phase 10, yahtzee are the standard for winter months

if we're not riding, then we play

washoes
http://www.vu.union.edu/~brownm2/downloads/washoes.html

horseshoes

norwegian horseshoes (ladder golf)
http://thefuntimesguide.com/2005/10/bolotossladders.php

folf


----------



## braqton06 (May 22, 2007)

Uno attack is our families favorite indoor game...not like regular uno, when it's your turn to draw you push a button and the battery operated card stacker determines how many it's gonna shoot at you..it's a blast.
As for outdoors, ladderball it is. Blongo ball very similar a little more expensive and uses real golf balls, ladder ball is only 29.99 at meijer and uses a larger rubber ball...perhaps a little more kid friendly.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Shanghai Rum seems like a good one too!
I love rummy and Gin rummy. I have never heard of that one though.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We have a Battleship set that stays in the camper so the game seems â€œnewâ€ again for the kids when we camp. DH and I like to play Cribbage and Texas Hold â€˜Em. The latter isnâ€™t as fun with just the two of us, but I donâ€™t really want to teach it to the kids just yet.

I was just introduced to cornhole a couple of weeks ago. Ahem. It was a lot of fun!

Jessica


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

Horseshoes for us. We also carry various cards for card games. Just purchased Yahtzee and Catch Phrase. I think we need Uno Attack. I would play Life but Big A won't because he can't beat me at it!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We're generally outside doing something, almost always involving the dogs, like hiking, canoeing, fishing, swimming, frisbee, kite flying, etc. - even at night. But if its too cold, wet, or buggy to be out, a few of our favorites are Battleship, Fact or Fiction, Tri-Ominoes, Backgammon, Cribbage, Trivial Pursuit (normal travel version & Lord of the Rings version), and LOTR Monopoly. We've also always got a few extra decks of cards around to play something....or use for some quality castle building


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Cribbage is the favorite standby, occasionally dominoes & backgammon.


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Try Rummi-Cube. My 12 & 10 y.o. daughters love beating me.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We love to play SPIN IT. It's a new twist on Ladder Golf:

Spin It Game

Nicer than golf balls...as they don't injure or damage things they hit.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

We play untangle the dogs. It's a relatively old game and it gets complicated sometimes but it sure is fun!


----------

